# Probleme beim Einbinden von VisualEditor



## Tinipieps (7. April 2010)

Hallo!
Bin seit ein paar Stunden damit beschäftigt, das PlugIn VisualEditor in Eclipse (3.5.1) zu installieren.
Habe zunächst die PlugIns EMF und GEF installiert.
Bei dem Versuch VE zu installieren erhalte ich immer wieder folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
An error occurred while collecting items to be installed
  session context was:(profile=SDKProfile, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.provisional.p2.engine.phases.Collect, operand=, action=).
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem,2.0.300.R3_1_maintenance.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem_2.0.300.R3_1_maintenance.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo,2.0.300.R3_1_maintenance.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo_2.0.300.R3_1_maintenance.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo.vm,2.0.200.R3_1_maintenance.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo.vm_2.0.200.R3_1_maintenance.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo.vm.common,2.0.201.R3_1_maintenance.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem.beaninfo.vm.common_2.0.201.R3_1_maintenance.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.proxy,2.0.201.R3_1_maintenance.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem.proxy_2.0.201.R3_1_maintenance.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.source,1.4.0.v20090826-1446-7H-FPbAcggQleH8hJifHfUd.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem.source_1.4.0.v20090826-1446-7H-FPbAcggQleH8hJifHfUd.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.ui,2.0.100.R3_0_4.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem.ui_2.0.100.R3_0_4.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.util,2.0.200.R3_1_maintenance.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem.util_2.0.200.R3_1_maintenance.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.jem.workbench,2.0.201.R3_1_maintenance.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.jem.workbench_2.0.201.R3_1_maintenance.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve,1.4.0.v20090826-1446.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.ve_1.4.0.v20090826-1446.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.cde,1.4.0.v20090826-1446.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.cde_1.4.0.v20090826-1446.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.doc,1.4.0.v20090826-1446.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.doc_1.4.0.v20090826-1446.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.java.core,1.4.0.v20090826-1446.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.java.core_1.4.0.v20090826-1446.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.propertysheet,1.4.0.v20090826-1446.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.propertysheet_1.4.0.v20090826-1446.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.sdk,1.4.0.v20090826-1446.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.sdk_1.4.0.v20090826-1446.jar
  Artifact not found: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.source,1.4.0.v20090826-1446-777N-CcNBC0BwNk5HZZk.
  jar:file:/D:/Eclipse/eclipse_test_neu/eclipse/dropins/artifacts.jar!/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.source_1.4.0.v20090826-1446-777N-CcNBC0BwNk5HZZk.jar
```

Kann jemand etwas damit anfangen und mir vielleicht sagen, was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Akeshihiro (7. April 2010)

Hast du es so gemacht? klick
Bei mir hat das immer geklappt


----------



## Tinipieps (7. April 2010)

Hab es mit der Offline-Methode gemacht:




> Offline Install
> 
> * Download the latest Update site zip from one of these locations:
> 
> ...



Bei EMF und GEF hat es ja auch super funktioniert.
NUr beim VE klappt es halt nicht.


----------



## Grumpy (27. Mai 2010)

Man kann nicht VE installieren offline von VE-Update-1.4.0.zip

Es klappt nur online von http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/


----------

